# Newbie Alert!



## Kiron (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Guys! I'm Kiron and I'm practicing Aikido! Please welcome me!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Kiron (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2017)

Consider yourself welcomed!

What branch of Aikido do you train in?

_To avoid confusion: the term "Aikido" refers to Ueshiba's art, as well as to a group of arts/styles. I study/teach a cousin to Ueshiba's Aikido, also primarily derived from Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu, during the same tiem period Ueshiba was developing Aikido. There are at least two extant arts other than Ueshiba's within the "Aikido" group, and several sub-styles within Ueshiba's art._


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 18, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 18, 2017)

Kiron said:


> Hi Guys! I'm Kiron and I'm practicing Aikido! Please welcome me!



Welcome to MT!


----------

